# ?? Question About Dubai ??



## Scam (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi !! My name is Scam I'm working in iraq , lookin forward to travel dubai . I have heard that you can get visit visa for dubai on the dubai airport itself if you apply it, is it true ? How much does it cost me ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the guy next to me sitting in the office is iraqi and he says it's impossible to get a visa!
he could only come here because his aunts have been living here for about 30 years and are teachers in schools.

the other iraqi guy in the company is austrian since a few years because his family moved from iraq to london to vienna and he studied there. he has been waiting for a uae residence visa for 3 months. he still has no bank account and still has no car (hence rental car)!!! then they've written his name wrong in arabic in the visa and here we go again


so, it won't be easy to either get a residence visa or a visitor visa!
check with the embassies in dubai and bagdad

looks like it's not too much fun


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you can get one as long as you have a job i thought?

i guess smussuw or dubai-boy might help.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

As far as I know Iraqi nationals were banned from getting the Visa after the war. I dont know whether there would be a difference between a visit visa or any other kind of visas.

Scam didnt even say that he is an Iraqi national did he?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Visa policies depend on nationality, so tell us your nationality (passport citizenship) and we might help you.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Geez i`m 22 and have no idea !! i feel so american


----------



## Scam (Sep 21, 2005)

Ya guys got me wrong . i'm an indian not iraqi , i just work here in iraq & the visa i'm lookin for is just a visit visa for just 5 or 6 days not a resident visa . i have my relative brother studying there so i just want to visit him . I know before when someone wanted to visit dubai they would just give the visit visa on the airport itself , i'm not sure about now but i'll anyways check with the travel agency's


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

if you're indian then the chances of you getting a visa on arrival is slim to none.

however, the good news is that since you have a blood relative (your brother), obtaining a visit visa should not be much of a hassle. your brother will have to sponsor you and probably pay a deposit which he will be refunded after you leave. fax him CLEAR, LEGIBLE, (colour copies are better) Passport photocopies where your picture is very clear. he should be able to apply for an E-Visa for u for around $30. then he simply has to fax u a copy of the e-visa, and since the e-visa is in computer database, all you need is to get an eye scan at the airport, and hand the e-visa copy to the immigration officer. he does not even have to mail you a real copy of the visa, nor do you have to send your passport in to a UAE embassy to get stamped.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ His brother seams to be a student so I doubt he can sponsor him. The only possibility is if a company book a hotel for him and the hotel will make the visa. 

Or he can go back to India becouse it seams that Emirates airline arranges visas from their office there (of course you have to fly Emirates to Dubai)


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i don't understand that he is not just allowed to stay here for 5 days, like being here on holiday or sth. 
i did not need a visa.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

it can't be that difficult for indian nationals to get visit visas??


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

has to be sponsored by company in order to visit dubai,


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> i don't understand that he is not just allowed to stay here for 5 days, like being here on holiday or sth.
> i did not need a visa.


You have a GERMAN passport! :bash:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah but what is the difference?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

EU Citizens (old 15 members) + USA + Canada + Japan + South Korea + Singapore + Hong Kong + Australia + New Zealand + GCC, do NOT need visas to visit Dubai.

They can get their passport stamped in the border and they can stay in for one month. 

All the other nationalities DO.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Russians had it easy once , then rape,murder went up drastically and now they arent allowed to get visit visas anymore unless ofcourse they are a family , couple and singles arent allowed


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

Those dirty Russians.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

AltinD said:


> ^ His brother seams to be a student so I doubt he can sponsor him. The only possibility is if a company book a hotel for him and the hotel will make the visa.
> 
> Or he can go back to India becouse it seams that Emirates airline arranges visas from their office there (of course you have to fly Emirates to Dubai)



my bad. the sponsor, if an individual, needs to have a salary of at least 4000dh/month.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Now Now obi Wan , thats no a very deplomatic thing to say ......


----------



## t42 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi.have a few questions. firstly, wad do the locals in dubai do for a living?(other than oil and manufacturing) are the locals segregated from the expats and how's the relationship between the two groups?


----------

